# sublimation on stickers????



## bamasales11 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm new to sublimation, just got my printer done a few shirts, now my wife wanting to do clear stickers like with initials to decorate plates, cake dishes, saw some on wallets, is there a such thing I can do or am I on the wrong page?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

SubliDecal from Johnson Plastics prints incredibly well.


----------



## SpreadshirtFOM (Mar 26, 2013)

So with sublidecal you can print a sublimation sticker decal? It has a backing that would be removed then the sticker can be placed on said item? I'm a little thrown off with this.

To add i'm using a richo gx e3300n sub printer with sawgrass inks. I guess I'm just wondereing if this is truly possible for us to use a special sub sticker paper , print on it, then would you heat press it to cure the dye? Any insight on possibility and the process would help.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You got it right - You print as you normally do then heat press to the SubliDecal which you can then peel off the back and apply.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Sublidecal is an opaque white polyester sheet with a pressure-sensitive acrylic permanent adhesive backing. You asked for a clear sticker, so Sublidecal is not what you want for that. However, Johnson also sells clear polyester sheets in the same category, but under a different brand name. See if you can get a sample to try out, because the printing on the clear sheets isn't as vibrant as it is on the white.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Also try this product, available in white, clear, or brushed metal look:

Quality Dye Sublimation MultiCal™ Decals. Call LRi Today!

You can order individual sheets for samples.

I've had the greatest success with the white. It will handle multiple washes through the dishwasher, but if you do use it on kitchen ware, remember sublimation inks aren't FDA approved. Your subbed prints or stickers should not be applied to eating surfaces.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Why would you use dye sun for a simple sticker. We print sticker on our Rlolands. With clear PS vinyl. Cheap .


----------



## SpreadshirtFOM (Mar 26, 2013)

We also have roland plotters, and I am looking to push using an extra desktop one we have to dip our toes into vinyl decals as well. I'm just looking at all options and will produce both if I can, as theres pros and cons to each type i am sure. 

But I am going to look into samples as mentioned to test sub decals. I will be able to get those live faster than die cuts.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

skdave said:


> Why would you use dye sun for a simple sticker. We print sticker on our Rlolands. With clear PS vinyl. Cheap .


Um easy answer is NOT everyone has a Roland and if you have dye sub equipment then you can do it yourself and save the hassles of outsourcing. Maybe if your doing thousands of stickers then outsourcing might be the option but for small custom runs or even stock runs you don't have to outsource.

Someone mentioned there was a slight shrinkage when pressed. How much ? 1/16 ? Less ? More ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## WindoraBug (May 29, 2013)

freebird1963 said:


> Um easy answer is NOT everyone has a Roland and if you have dye sub equipment then you can do it yourself and save the hassles of outsourcing. Maybe if your doing thousands of stickers then outsourcing might be the option but for small custom runs or even stock runs you don't have to outsource.
> 
> Someone mentioned there was a slight shrinkage when pressed. How much ? 1/16 ? Less ? More ?
> 
> ...


+1


The shrinkage is negligible. I have tested from LRI, Conde, Etc. I recommend Conde's , or actually its MAtes by Rowmark. If you can find from whoever. But the tests I conducted with the LRI materials were terribly inconsistent. Then when I approached them about a different batch all going haywire, they literally have ignored me. They were attentive when taking my money, but not at all when a problem arose. 

Sublimation decals thus far are fantastic in my opinion. We are currently weather and UV testing them with phenomenal success. And you also hit the nail on the head with not everyone has a plotter, and even then so, if your not producing high volumes , sub is actually more practical. Plus you arent limited to a single color.... Not everyone has a printing plotter to do full color on vinyl either.


----------



## WindoraBug (May 29, 2013)

bamasales11 said:


> I'm new to sublimation, just got my printer done a few shirts, now my wife wanting to do clear stickers like with initials to decorate plates, cake dishes, saw some on wallets, is there a such thing I can do or am I on the wrong page?



Please see the other replies, but if you want to take things up another notch , check out the vast variety of blanks. You can actually sublimate directly to the products you mention. Not even needing decals and skipping that extra step! 

It seems anymore sublimation bounds are limitless. Check out large format dye sub! It gets me excited. But I also advise strongly, before going head first, dip your toes. Order 2-3 blanks of products you wish to carry first. See if the product is up to you quality standard, test em, and see how they work for you. I've gotten products I loved, and some not soo much, like wallets. They were really cheap and I would never want my name on them. Dip your toes is the main point, and be ready to experiment. Theres soo many variants that make every product sublimate differently, tie that with inks, printers, conditions, press/bake , etc.... It takes some toying to dial in a process, but once you do, watch the profits generate with little effort.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great I just ordered 3 silver, 3 white and 5 clear from LRI.
Guess will see what happens.

Thanks for the insight. 



WindoraBug said:


> +1
> 
> 
> The shrinkage is negligible. I have tested from LRI, Conde, Etc. I recommend Conde's , or actually its MAtes by Rowmark. If you can find from whoever. But the tests I conducted with the LRI materials were terribly inconsistent. Then when I approached them about a different batch all going haywire, they literally have ignored me. They were attentive when taking my money, but not at all when a problem arose.
> ...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The ones we used are called SubliDecal from Johnson Plastic - printed incredibly well.


----------



## WindoraBug (May 29, 2013)

I've heard good about Johnson Plastics version. Never tried them, once we got to Mates by Rowmark, that was all we wanted. 

As for LRI, like I said . I tested my first set and they worked great. Then reordered more to send tests out to our HQ and not one of them worked. I pressed exactly the same, as I diligently note everything when testing. Then since I had got twice as much, I tried dialing in every thing from hi to lower pressure , time, temps, anything to make it work the same . And no matter what the backing was melting. I refuse to order anything from LRI as well seeing as how they NEVER responded to my simple question of could the newer lot have had a problem because no matter what they ruined everytime. Poor service = none of my business.


----------

